#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Why most of the programmers using Linux?

## grabcoder

Hello guys!.

I'm also creating applications and programs using a specific language. But still, I'm using Windows OS. Most of the programmers suggest the Linux OS is suitable for you. I'm comforted with windows. I don't know what is the reason for this. Any Linux using programmers, Can you explain the suitable and acceptable reason for using Linux?
Awaiting the valuable thoughts.

Thank you

----------

